# BOSS Salt Spreader Problems



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Well got the new BOSS salt spreader installed last week right, all excited to use it. Well guess what, I got to use it once when I really needed to use it a total of 4 times.

The damm thing is currently stuck on my truck, after the first use I went to remove it and the motor to dis-engage it just spins, bad part about this situation is the pin that secures it in place is not en ganged either so I can't put salt in it cause I'm afraid without the pin in place it will fall off. I had to salt my biggest accounts 2 additional times and had to pay someone else to do it for me.

Another point even when it did work, every time it ran out of salt and I re-filled it I had to get out of my truck and manually spin the wheel that the salt hits cause upon turning on the controller the "overload" light came on immediately. Once it started you could turn the thing on and off with no problem, but if it runs out plan on spinning the wheel your self the first time every time.

Last point, I had more salt on my bumper and the back of my truck than I spread on the friggen' parking lot, this damm thing was throwing salt against my tailgate, and to boot, my buddy has the same spreader with the same problems except the motor part, his will come off.

I can't believe that no one else has had any issues, as far as I'm concerned I'm puttin' my Fisher 1000 back on, kinda of old school but works and attempting to get my money back for the BOSS


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

damn ... it looked to good to be true ... especially for the money .... sounds like a electrical problem .... a friend of mine a few years back had the same thing happen with a snow plow .... spent more time playin with it .. then makin money with it ..... if i were you id take that thing right back ... and get another one .... or your money back ...... BTW i thought those things had shields on the back to deflect the salt from your tailgate ..


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I thought having to spin the thrower by hand was "normal", never had a spreader before. And yea, get alot of salt on tailgate, actually license plate area.

But my big thing is the plug connector from the truck to spreader. There are four wires, the red wire is hot for the attach/detach. Ever since i mounted this thing, that connector has been coroaded, actually looked blue. I put dielectric grease on it a few times but now the male pin is gone completely!! At least it's stuck on my truck but what a PITA to hand load 3500# per night. Any ideas why this would coroad (i can't spell)? And anyone else have this problem?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

One thing I don't like about the connector and harness in general. The wire gauge!

My old Buyers POS had thicker gauge wire and a better connector rated for the proper amperage.

The connectors (at least they're weather pak) aren't up for the amp load this motor is capable of drawing.

BOSS needs to address this.

Mine also (just this last storm) started to NOT want to start spinning after driving between jobs with just a couple hundred lbs in the hopper. Had to get out, and kick the spinner and quick run back to the cab to shut it off.

Again, I think this is due to the motor not getting enough juice through the wiring harness.

I also don't feel as though I'm getting as wide of a spread as I used to last year. Dumps a LOT of salt out, but doesn't spread it very far (yes, the deflectors are full open.

If anyone finds a cool way to attach some rubber deflector to it to prevent the bumper salting, please post a picture. I'll be looking into it this week if I have time between Christmas shopping etc.


----------



## FianoLawn (Dec 13, 2005)

I did some research on this web site before I bought my spreader. It seemed that there was issues with the boss spreader. I talked to a guy at the place where I bought it, and he knew nothing about the problems the boss spreaders were having. I ended up buying the smaller unit without the smarthitch feature. I haven't had any problems with the spinner, or with any salt hitting the back of my truck. The only difference it seems I'm doing is that I keep my deflecter 1 noch closed. Even with that having great coverage with my salt. I think the issue is with the smarthitch feature.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I thought about the BOSS spreader but decided to go with the SnowEx 1075 since my dealer highly recommended it. I absolutely love it! I was going to rig up a rubber flap deflector but I don't need to. The spreader doesnt throw any salt on my truck at all. Very happy SnowEx customer!!!:waving: :salute:


----------

